# zebra shrimp



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone else see that aquabid auction from RareFishLax for zebra shrimp? It looked like a new one to me.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Those look interesting. To bad there doesnt seem to be much info on them. I might look into getting some if I can find out more about them. Here is a link:

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Personally I think that they look like an extremely low grade Bee or BumbleBee Shrimp.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree with Purrbox.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They are not bee shrimp(black diamond). Might be a bumble bee variation or a new bee shrimp. It is possible it is a different one.

-Pedro


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

almost certain they are not bee, the blue color looks unatural. e-mailed him for water specs (ph, temp etc).


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

There is debate about what species of shrimp this is and until someone does some scientific research on it all info is pure speculation and guesses. I still think this one looks more to be a bumblebee than a bee. The blue coloration is due to stress and is a sign of stress. Both bee and bumblebee shrimp show this blue coloring and it goes away after acclimation. He says they are captive bred and if so whomever bred them is among the few or firsts to do so. I hope he is correct, that way healthier specimens can be attained to establish this new species in the hobby.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

frugalfish said:


> There is debate about what species of shrimp this is and until someone does some scientific research on it all info is pure speculation and guesses. I still think this one looks more to be a bumblebee than a bee. The blue coloration is due to stress and is a sign of stress. Both bee and bumblebee shrimp show this blue coloring and it goes away after acclimation. He says they are captive bred and if so whomever bred them is among the few or firsts to do so. I hope he is correct, that way healthier specimens can be attained to establish this new species in the hobby.


It might not be a new species and just a bumble bee...but hard to tell from the pictures.

-Pedro


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

True enough.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

he e-mailed back that they live in LA tap water and at room temp, nothing specific though. anyone willing to take a chance????


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats quite a bit of money to risk on 6 shrimp that nobody knows the species name of. If what the seller says is true and they are easy to keep and breed I think they will probably spread around soon. I do like striped shrimp. This is tempting, to bad I am saving for fish for my 60g.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

those are awesome! if i had the funds/space i'd def go for them! get um and breed um. ill buy some off you later!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone try Petshrimp.com -- Freshwater Shrimp Hub of the world to see what the experts think?


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Ya, Mustafa sez they are bumblebee shrimp. I PM'd the aquabid link to him, since he doesn't allow such things on the forum.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

A LFS in California has zebra shrimp for sale $2.99 each and they look like these except the stripes are darker and better shaped.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

No bids, the auction is over. :frusty: And I REALLY wanted to spend $75 for 6 shrimp too... :-({|= :tear: :eyebrows:


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I was considering it because my lfs gets stuff from this guy for the same price or cheaper(excluding shipping). So It wouldnt be shipped and I could see them before buying. I will stop by the store tommorrow and see if I like them. I can always go with snowball or maybe some tigers or maybe just some amanos...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Those shrimp in the auction look like bumble bee. They are not zebra shrimp for sure.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I didnt see any there and I decided to go with amanos anyways. Guess he sold out. The galaxy rasboras caught my eye and I forgot about the zebra shrimp. Thats too bad if these are just bumblebee shrimp. It would be much cooler if they where something new.


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw those "zebra shrimp" at the LFS in cali, I thought they looked a lot like bee's too


----------

